# Bike Packing FAQ



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

What are the right questions to ask about Bike Packing? What are the answers?

Let's put our heads together and develop an FAQ article on this.

Many are curious so let's get them started.

fc


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Set up a general gear list. different categories (clothing, sleep, eating, bike accesories, paniers, packs, gps, ect.) then provide a description of what an individual should be looking for in such an item. Provide examples of each item with links. 

also general faq for what type of bike works for what kind of touring.

once you have the gear and understand how it works then the only thing left is to set a route and power up the legs!


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Here are the ones that I get asked a lot:

1. What's the best camping gear?
2. How should I treat water?
3. How do I navigate?
4. What should I eat?
5. What kind of light should I use?
6. How do I stay warm and dry?
7. How do I prevent saddle sores?
8. How do I carry gear?
9. What kind of shoes should I buy?
10. What does "self-supported" mean?
11. What kind of bike should I use?


----------



## DenisVTT (Feb 3, 2012)

I think there should be a "Where to Ride" topic. 

Bikepacking is nice, but there aren't that many long routes to accommodate off-road multi-day rides. 

I've done only one in the US (The GDMBR), and 3 in Europe. But I would welcome people recommending nice routes to me, whether in the US or elsewhere. Not sure it fits the standard FAQ format, though.


----------



## kray (Feb 3, 2009)

Adding onto Toby's list:

12. What tires should I use (tubeless or tubed / mountain or cyclocross)


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

is the gear required basically the same as for backpacking? (with the exception of the packs/racks etc.)


----------



## Gildnerb (Sep 23, 2011)

DenisVTT said:


> I think there should be a "Where to Ride" topic.
> 
> Bikepacking is nice, but there aren't that many long routes to accommodate off-road multi-day rides.
> 
> I've done only one in the US (The GDMBR), and 3 in Europe. But I would welcome people recommending nice routes to me, whether in the US or elsewhere. Not sure it fits the standard FAQ format, though.


+1 It would be great if some people who know of long routes could chip in.


----------



## FastMatt (Nov 8, 2008)

*Low budget gear*

New guy here to bikepacking and to this thread. Have been looking at doing the bikepacking experience and am starting to put the ideas and equipment into place for my first one. I see that gear was mentioned, but I am wondering if this will also cover gear ides like "inexpensive beginners gear", "gear that you may already own and can use", "best budget gear", etc. I am going to bikepack, but in the near future will only be able to do it occasionally, and don't want to invest heavily yet, but would like to draw on the experience of others that have gone before me and can answer those questions. Hope this helps from the new guy perspective. THANKS!!


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

DenisVTT said:


> I think there should be a "Where to Ride" topic.
> 
> Bikepacking is nice, but there aren't that many long routes to accommodate off-road multi-day rides.
> 
> I've done only one in the US (The GDMBR), and 3 in Europe. But I would welcome people recommending nice routes to me, whether in the US or elsewhere. Not sure it fits the standard FAQ format, though.


Good idea. Should be a second sticky to keep it out of the FAQ sticky..


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I think the topics "what to carry" and "how to carry it" should be separated, because there are several different ways to carry the gear you choose to bring along (trailer, panniers, frame/seat bag, backpack, combinations of different options).

And in the "what to carry" list, there's a huge amount of overlap with backpacking so there needs to be some acknowledgement of the huge variety of options with regards to sleep/shelter systems, water treatment, and food prep.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

*Gear List For What To Bring*

*Shelter/Sleep*
-Bag or Blanket 
-Tent or Tarp or Bivy (or anther form of ingenious water wind protection)
-Pad (not necessary but it adds alot to sleeping comfort and staying warm)
-Bug Net

*Cooking*
-Water (bring more than you "need" or . . .)
-Water Filter
-Stove (or build a fire, or tough it out with only cold foods)
- General Pot 
- Spork

*Clothing*
-Ride Clothes
-Something warm and dry to wear when you park it for the night
-Rain Jacket (poncho if you must)
-Rain Pants
-Helmet

*Lighting*
-Handle Bar and/or Helmet Light
-Handheld Flashlight or Headlamp for Camp
-Batteries

*MISC*
-Bike Repair Kit 
-You Repair Kit (FIRST AIDE)
-Toiletries (Body wipes are awesome)
-Toilet Paper and Shovel
-Knife
-Lighter (and a backup)
-Rope (550 Cord)
- Camera (pics or it didn't happen)
-Towel

*How To Carry All Of It*
-Frame Bag
-Handle Bar Bag
-Extended Seat Bag
-Paniers 
-Front and/or Rear Racks
-Backpack/Hydration Pack (keep it light here)
-Salsa Anything Cages
-Dry Sacks


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

should probably come up with something that makes sense to folks - sorta like the 10 Essentials. Except with bikepacking there's bike specific gear needed, also, so there would probably need to be a few items tacked on.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> I think the topics "what to carry" and "how to carry it" should be separated...


I agree. I have spent some time backpacking, and have a strong sense of what to take, but no idea of how to carry it.


----------



## fausto93 (Mar 13, 2007)

Noob question. Is it general practice in bike packing to just camp out anywhere when on an outing? In large parks/trails I can understand making use of existing campsites, but, if doing a random a to b to c route from anywhere to anywhere, is it typical to camp in a farmers feild? some bush along the hwy? random area? with out any planning/permission?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

fausto93 said:


> Noob question. Is it general practice in bike packing to just camp out anywhere when on an outing? In large parks/trails I can understand making use of existing campsites, but, if doing a random a to b to c route from anywhere to anywhere, is it typical to camp in a farmers feild? some bush along the hwy? random area? with out any planning/permission?


It depends. I do not really do trips that would require stealth camping in areas with questionable access/permission issues could arise. But, consider folks that ride across the country who sometimes must stealth camp wherever they are, and you'll find that it's common. Some of them seek permission to camp in farmers' fields, and I doubt most people would say no if you asked - but some farms are so big that you'll never even see the owner's house. Then there are factory farms where the owner doesn't even live nearby.

And some private property permits camping. Where I live, canoe camping is much more accessible than bikepacking. The rivers here are great for that - really wild. However, land ownership is a hodgepodge. Many privately owned parcels that are owned by timber companies permit you to set up camp if you're paddling through. Plus, depending on where you live, you may well have legal right to access the banks up to the high water mark. Which means you could string up a hammock in those places for an overnight as long as you're not setting up a squatter's camp.

I prefer to go places where dispersed camping is legal and permitted by rule, which typically limits things to public lands.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

What about food to bring and the best/easiest kind to prepare and pack?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

RPG said:


> What about food to bring and the best/easiest kind to prepare and pack?


probably worthy of three threads:
-favorite foods to bring if i bring a pretty serious kitchen
-favorite foods to bring if i just want to boil water
-favorite foods with no cooking involved


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

RPG said:


> What about food to bring and the best/easiest kind to prepare and pack?


Agree with Bill. That topic is pretty big. You can go cook-less (which can be required at times...there were probably at least 3mo last summer in TX where fires of ANY kind - even campstoves - were prohibited), boil water rehydration (Mountain House, Backpacker's Pantry premade meals, home-dehydrated meals, etc), boil water/simmer prepackaged meals (Lipton noodle packs, most commercially available boxed dishes, on into full camp gourmet. I've done it all depending on the trip.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Agree with Nate & Bill, this is a pretty wide-open topic.

I've tried to minimize cooking on my recent long hikes (15-20 miles/day), to save weight (fuel & pots) and time. But there's nothing like a hot meal at the end of a long day in the cooler months.

If you google "backpacking food" or the like, you'll get a long list of resources to peruse.

One thing that really made a difference for me on those long trips, between meals, was switching from energy bars to Hammer Perpetuem drinks. You're getting calories and electrolytes while you're hydrating, and it's easier on the stomach.


----------



## fausto93 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks NH.. I think stealth camping will be my new form of accommodation!


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

*Bike Specific Kit List for extended tour*

This list is what we brought for a 3 week, 4 person, unsupported tour round South East Asia (Malaysia, Thailand). Climate 20'C Min to 35'C max, high humidity, high rainfall. Terrain, 65% Tarmac (a lot in bad condition), 35% off road, hills and low mountains. 15days camping, 7 days hotels. You can read the ride report is here
Obviously kit requirements will change in different parts of the world, or if the tour has different objectives but the principles remain similar:
*Bike Setup*
Important points:
Go Low Tech and Bombproof, knowing the area we knew in advance that suspension or disc brake problems could be a potential show stopper no where to get them fixed on route. Also if you are planning this in advance it is definitely worth all using the same, wheel sizes, drivetrains, brakes etc as you can share spares - we didn't.
My set up
Frame - Scott Sportster Hybrid Aluminium - steel would have been better more comfortable and can be patched up if bent / cracked. Carbon haha forget it for this type of use
Forks - Rigid Steel Surly Long Haul Trucker 700c
Wheels - 3 cross laced for strength, Deore hubs CR18 Rims and , Tires 1.75 Panaracer RiBMO (Definately go for puncture resistant) - with hindsight these were a bit too slick for the dirt road sections when wet but great on the tarmac 
Drivetrain Shimano 10speed 105 Crank 50/39/24 , Ultegra RD - 11/28 cassette, flatbar shifters and FD. - The cassette was ok but too much space wasted with ridiculously high roadie gears and big jumps on the low end (where it is most needed) the ideal for loaded touring to maintain reasonable cruising gearing but better low end would be something like
13 - 15 - 17 - 19 - 21 - 23 - 25 - 27 - 30 - 34or 36 or even 40 
Brakes - Avid Single digit 7 V Brakes
*Cockpit setup*
Extremely important for extended periods of time - leave your weight weenie **** behind and go for comfort. Also spend a bit of time getting the set up cock on - get your racks on load them up to roughly the load you will carry and try it out on a long days out prior to heading out.
My set up
Saddle - Selle Royal Gel super padded saddle - no saddle rash / chaffing etc even when wet.
Grips - Ergon GC3 touring grips, with bar ends - no arm / back / wrist ache at the end of any day.
Pedals - Shimano, PD-M324 one side SPD - other side normal just in case
*Spares*
This should be essential number 1 - Always Remember Murphy's law applies to any kind of bikepacking / touring:- If it can brake and you haven't got a spare / tools with you, it will brake when you are at the furthest point from anywhere you can get it replaced. A ROLE OF DUCT TAPE AND TUBE OF SUPERGLUE ARE THE SINGLE MOST IMPORTANT SPARES THAT YOU CAN CARRY. This may sound flippant but I've mended punctures, patched sidewalls, fixed a leaking camelbak bladder even splinted a broken arm and many other patches hacks with duct tape. The important point is that you cannot carry a workshop and spares for every conceivable problem with you, anything that aids you in hacking a patch till you can get to civilization is a good thing.
Spares that you need to carry are very much dependent on the area your going, e.g. if you are going to be 3 or 4 or more days riding from the nearest road / town then even an inner tube becomes safety critical rather than an inconvenience - The important point again is proper planning - for our recent 3 week tour we took the following shared between 4, I stress however we knew we would be able to buy chains / cables / tubes / tires etc at some points on route:
4 x 700c tubes
4 x 26" Tubes
1 x 700c tire
1 x 26" Tire
1 x 10 Speed Chain
1 x 9 Speed Chain
Spokes - prepared
Selection of common sizes of bolts
2 x drivetrain cables
2 x brake cables
1 x Hollowtech II BB
1 x 9 speed deore RD
Brake pads and spare set of V brakes
1 x Spare 9 speed cassette
1 x Spare 9 speed shifter
1 x Shimano Freehub Body
1 set 5mm Skewers
*Consumables*
1 x Duct Tape
2 x Super Glue
2 x puncture repair kit
1 x Aerosol of TF2 lube
1 x small tub of grease
1 x 9 Speed Powerlink
1 x 10 Speed Powerlock
Spoke nipples
rim tape
*Tools*
2 x Multi tools with Chain tools - They were the crank brothers ones, Allen keys, screwdrivers etc
2 x Leatherman with pliers
2 x Flat wrenches
1 x adjustable wrench
1 x freehub tool
1 x chain whip
1 x Spoke wrench
1 x BB Tool.
4 x Tire levers
I have probably forgotten a couple of things or not cut and pasted from our kit list document properly
*Camping Kit*
We had 2 of these Mercury | Robens superlightweight tents that pack up small
Get good self inflating mats and pillows, these are essential for a good nights sleep if you ask me.
We didn't need sleeping bags, although it did get a bit chilly in the higher mountains, we just used silk bag liners.
Cooking wise 1 x MSR whisperlite - petrol stoves are good because you can get gas pretty much anywhere alcohol can be a problem - we used the old pans from a trangia.
Food wise we just carried emergency stuff, pasta, noodles, rice and instant dehydrated stuff, beef jerky etc. even though alot of it was remote there were villages where we could buy food / eat out on most days, if the next days were going to be out there we would just stock up.
*Carrying Kit* 
We could fit all in front and rear racks, without overloading no problem didn't need trailers - I used the following
Rear Racks - Topeak® Cycling Accessories - Small but OK, Warning these can be alarming on full sus bikes if using the MTX Rack
Front Panniers - Vaude Discover Pro/Classic Front Panniers | | Bike Bag Shop
Backpack, I just used a very small day pack to carry a hydration pouch, food for the day, raincoat etc - I use and really like this bag ERGON BIKE ERGONOMICS - it feels like it is not there. I would not recommend using a normal rucksack with any reasonable load on it - it completely messes up your centre of gravity

EDIT Sorry I forgot 4 x damn good quality bike locks


----------

